# anyone ride out in holopaw florida



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

wondering if anyone rides out in holopaw. I went for my first time and loved it out there. would like to hook up with a group and go ride. I am thinking about buying a lot out there.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah i been out there its really nice place to go. i got a buddy that own land in there, planning a december ride i think.


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

nice let me know i will get somethin together. its not bad for land. 4 buddies can go in on a $2,000 lot and then u get 10,000 acres


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok I will, yeah I think my buddy just did it himself. I liked it a lot, really nice place I didn't see any houses so I don't think you can put any? But very open land and very nice parking in the front.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been there too. Have a couple of friends that own property. You can certainly get lost in Holopaw!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have heard good things about this place. So do you have to know someone that owns property to ride it?


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

yes there is a gate that is locked in the front of the property... i imagine that there are ways around the gate but not sure. If you own land you get a key. i dont know how hard it is to get hold of one.


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Went last weekend...lots of water riding which I like. Went with 10 in our group. I like it better than Mud Muckers...sorry, just my thing...I break less when water riding than riding in that peanut butter mud! 

Let us know if your going in December...its better with a big group!


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I was out there last weekend to. Yes a lot of water I sunk my brute but all is well with it. I deff wana go again soon.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I will let you guys know in advance when I go! The more people to ride with the better!


----------

